# Grrrrr.. Clippers!!!



## lovingmypup (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello all, 


JJ was going to get his first cut yesterday until I got a phone call from the Groomer stating that they had to send him home as he was getting stressed out. He was growling at the groomer and she said that he even tried biting her. I couldnt believe she was saying these things about my little angel. I have never seen him like that. Am I ever going to be able to get his hair cut? 

He has been to the groomer atleast 10 times before but never for a cut. Just for a puppy trim and bath.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie nipped at the groomer when she was trying to work out a mat. I tried to demat her for at least an hour prior at home and I think she just had enough. The groomer kept working with her though. JJ was obviously uneasy about the clippers, being a new experience. Maybe you could introduce him to some at home with a "pretend" haircut and positively reward him (if you don't have clippers, maybe a shaver or something that simulates the noise). Maybe you could schedule him to be the first appointment next time. If the groomer was super busy, he would have picked up on all that stress too.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww poor baby! He's probably just scared as he's not familiar with the sound of the clippers.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Well said, Beth


----------



## lovingmypup (Jun 18, 2009)

That sounds like a really good idea. She definitley said that he only reacted when he heard the clippers. I took him to Petsmart to get groomed so maybe next time I will take him to a private groomer and they may be able to deal with him better. I was so looking forward to his hair being shorter since he was getting very matted. The brightside is that they removed most of his Matts.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is a little article on desensitization. Any time you subject your dog to something new that he might be afraid of like this , it is good to condition him to it slowly.
To work on the grooming gear, a good way to start off is to just have it lying
around on the floor. Every time he goes near it or, better yet, investigates it,
praise (a clicker would be valuable here) and give him a treat. As a next step,
hold a grooming tool in your hand but do not try touching him. Simply sit
with the brush/comb/nail clippers and a pile of treats. Every time he comes
near, praise and flip him a treat. When he is at the point where he is right
next to you and you are hand-feeding him treats as fast as he will take them,
start moving the brush around. If he spooks or growls, just ignore it, wave it
around a few more times and then wait quietly for him to pull himself together
and approach again. When he does, repeat the movement. Do this procedure
until he stands and eats while you wave grooming equipment around.
Then try touching him with it. Not grooming him, just touching him once
with the piece of equipment. Make it a game: "I touch you with Mr. Scary
Metal Comb and You Win a Prize!" Patience is the most valuable quality you
can have for this endeavor. Luckily, it's a fun and interesting process that will
zip along nicely once you start gaining his trust. Some people have a natural
knack for progressive desensitization and others find it taxes their patience.
It is almost certainly true that you would have had a much easier time gentling
your dog to routine handling and grooming if you had started when he
was young. Socialization, anti-resource guarding exercises and handling all
benefit immensely from early training. Unfortunately, the word is not fully
out yet about puppy classes and many people do not begin working seriously
on their dog until he is six months old or more. In the case of socialization, it
is, of course, catastrophic to postpone it this long. P.S. Do this with electric clippers as well.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

lovingmypup said:


> That sounds like a really good idea. She definitley said that he only reacted when he heard the clippers. I took him to Petsmart to get groomed so maybe next time I will take him to a private groomer and they may be able to deal with him better. I was so looking forward to his hair being shorter since he was getting very matted. The brightside is that they removed most of his Matts.


That's probably exactly what it was. If it's their first time around clippers they need to be able to adjust to it and sniff it and make sure it's not a bad thing; something I doubt petsmart has the patience to do. Private places are probably better for something like that.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Hope you can work this grooming issue out. (I'm sure you can)

We are having a big issue with Max the foster, who freaks out at grooming and probably was given up because of this.
Dave's advice is good. I've started doing it and now Max will take a treat off the brush, without freaking out; but that is as far as I have gotten with him.

I just wish all sellers of Hav puppies would stress the grooming needs and how necessary it is to get them used to it while they are puppies.
I'm sure the good breeders do this, but the BYB and pet stores probably don't.

No doubt, a good and patient groomer can help your dog.


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

lovingmypup said:


> That sounds like a really good idea. She definitley said that he only reacted when he heard the clippers. I took him to Petsmart to get groomed so maybe next time I will take him to a private groomer and they may be able to deal with him better. I was so looking forward to his hair being shorter since he was getting very matted. The brightside is that they removed most of his Matts.


Is there another groomer near you that uses scissors instead of a clipper?

Another good trick: Take JJ's all-time _favorite _high-value treat (i.e. one he doesn't get often) to the groomer so that he or she can repeatedly "reward" him during the grooming. He'll soon look forward to it. (OK...maybe not...but at least he won't hate it!)

Tracy


----------



## lovingmypup (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! I just realized that it was not the clippers that made JJ Stressed. It was the Groomer. I took your advice last night grabbed a pair of clippers and put it to JJ's face, around his feet and near his back and he didn't even flinch! I knew that the petsmart I took him to was not the best one but I almost did not have a choice, I needed help with those matts. Whem I picked JJ up from there he was so scared and did not want me to leave his side the whole night and his belly was also red. I do not even want to think of how they may have treated him there. I never had a problem with the Petsmart by my home but they were booked so I had to take him to one by my job (that will never happen again). I should have known better because I did not get a good vibe when I got there. Whenever I pick him up from the groomer (Petsmart) he is always happy but this time it was the complete opposite. 

I definitely learned my lesson and will take him to a private groomer for his first official cut to see how he reacts. 

Thank you for all the advice. I will definitely take all of it in.


----------

